# Winterizing Trailer



## abcamper (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to winterize my 270 BH trailer. I have turned off the water to the hot water tank and taken out the plug. Now I am trying to find the access to the water pump - can anyone tell how I can access the water pump on a 2011 270BH Outback trailer?

Also, is there anything else that I need to do to winterize the trailer?

THanks


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

I am guessing . . . the water pump could be found in the bedroom area if you have 'a step' near the wardrobe area or it could be located in the outside storage area, closest to your water intake.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You might want to look at this video for some pointers. clicky


----------



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

It is located on the side of the bed area, the left side when looking at it where the step is. You have to pull on the carpet upwards at the rear of the step where it meets the upper part of the bed area where the drawer is. Pull up on the carpet and the door lifts up and the water pump is there.


----------

